# BROTASTIC MAFIA [DAY 4]



## Tailsy (Dec 21, 2010)

Hi there! I'm Tailsy. You might know me from such Mafia games as TVTropes Mafia and... #mafia. Yup. This is my first game where I'm the Gamemaster, so hopefully this will go well! 

- Standard rules
- No themed roles
- Secret roles
- A couple of uncommon roles 

All the roles have been distributed, so please send in your night actions! You have *48 hours* from the time of this post. If you have any questions/you didn't receive a role due to forum errors, please PM me and say so!


----------



## Tailsy (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: BROTASTIC MAFIA [NIGHT 0]*

(Slightly early. But it's fine.)

The sunlight dawns upon the little village, and they all rise with it, rubbing their eyes and fishing around for their glasses and trying to find clothes that don't smell too bad (they are masters of the 'floordrobe' technique, it seems). Everyone who is still conveniently alive brushes their teeth and does whatever it takes for them to be comfortable leaving the house, because every day at noon is brollcall, and you really can't miss it. 

(One time, somebody missed it, and they were dead and bleeding and stuff. Gross.)

So the little midget-lady is sitting on the edge of the platform as always, noose set up ominously behind her, but continues smiling absently and swinging her legs like there's nothing at all wrong. Everyone gathers, and as the bell strikes twelve, heads-on-bodies are counted.

“Oh, there's someone missing, isn't there...?”

There is, indeed, an empty spot where *Fruity Walkerloops* usually stands. Strange; he is a stickler for brollcall, everyone thinks. He never misses it!

Upon investigating into this matter by panning in his windows and climbing in, they discover that _man_, he has clownfish!! In a huge-ass tank and everything!! Jealous!

Oh, and he's also currently had his head separated from his body, which has left a very annoying wine-coloured stain on the Persian rug. What a shame, everyone thinks. That'll be impossible to get out. 

_Fruity Walkerloops is dead. He was not mafia._

The village comes to the incredibly logical conclusion that someone should die because of this. Eye for an eye, and all that. They're sure they can work out the mafia from this information! It'll be a picnic and they'll all be safe home by dinnertime.

Right?

You have *48 hours* for day discussion.


----------



## Superbird (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: BROTASTIC MAFIA [DAY 1]*

Nice flavor text, Tailsy.

So, I think they went for him purely because he's experienced. What do you guys think? Any information?


----------



## ultraviolet (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: BROTASTIC MAFIA [DAY 1]*

Walker had clownfish? man, what an ass. I want clownfish.

Aaaanyway as usual on day 1 there's nothing to go on. Mostly posting to say I'm here so don't lynch me! ; ; I guess it was because he's experienced?


----------



## hyphen (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: BROTASTIC MAFIA [DAY 1]*

Who feels like lynching a random person?


----------



## Butterfree (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: BROTASTIC MAFIA [DAY 1]*

Yeah, he was probably targeted for being a prominent, experienced player. :/

Let's see if anybody has any information or thoughts before we get to randlynching, at least. There could be an inspector or oracle or somebody.


----------



## Superbird (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: BROTASTIC MAFIA [DAY 1]*

^And someone probably healed you.

Or we could try to reason. Butterchuru is experienced. Why didn't she get targetted, OR die from healer clasH?

Answer to that, is that the mafia thought, "the healers will healer clash; let's just go for the next best thing", and the healers thought "They'll do that, so I'll focus my healing on someone else". 

Although that theory is probably useless, as it goes.


----------



## Minnow (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: BROTASTIC MAFIA [DAY 1]*

Well yeah, it's definitely possible that the mafia and the innocent  healers could have stupidly failed in their attempts to outguess the  other.

But that's kinda convoluted.

I'm not saying I have a better idea, though.

But that may be a lead. Maybe whoever's mafia doesn't have a very high opinion of butterfree's mafia skills?


----------



## ultraviolet (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: BROTASTIC MAFIA [DAY 1]*

Yeah, I sort of expected Bachuru to be one of the first players to go; everyone knows that she's one of the most experienced mafia players. Hmmm. :/

I also agree on lynching someone randomly because I hate wasting time, but I think it'd be much more useful if we waited a little longer than a few hours.

ninja'd: 



			
				Minnow said:
			
		

> Maybe whoever's mafia doesn't have a very high opinion of butterfree's mafia skills?


I doubt this. there are several people on the list who are experienced enough at mafia to probably play in #mafia and know that Bachuru knows her stuff; none of the other players are particularly new at mafia (I don't think, correct me if I'm wrong) and would not have seen her play.


----------



## Superbird (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: BROTASTIC MAFIA [DAY 1]*

Or they'ree just ignorant of them?

...Considering our lack of leads, I'm starting to think Randylynch is the way to go.


----------



## ultraviolet (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: BROTASTIC MAFIA [DAY 1]*

well, yes. but day 1 has only been up for about three hours... that really doesn't give much people a chance to post before we start lynching.


----------



## hyphen (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: BROTASTIC MAFIA [DAY 1]*

ultra,

this is my first game.


----------



## Wargle (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: BROTASTIC MAFIA [DAY 1]*

I'm here.


I expected Butterchuru to die first too, because, well, she's Butterchuru.

SO um. I have no ideas for day 1. Great.


----------



## JackPK (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: BROTASTIC MAFIA [DAY 1]*

As to the whole why-is-Butterchuru-alive, nobody seems to have mentioned the possibility of a Mafia kill being healed and a very stupid vigilante deciding to first-night-target Walker. Unlikely but possible. Or, of course, the Mafia could've figured Butterchuru would get at least one heal, so better to actually get in a kill at all than have it blocked. (But on the other hand, from the Mafia perspective, it might be better to have a healblocked kill in the first night or so, because it makes the innocents paranoid of an alien, and thus encourages abstainment. But now I'm just thinking out loud in circles.)

I agree with randylynching unless somebody does something suspicious, which is unlikely to happen on a first day.


----------



## ultraviolet (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: BROTASTIC MAFIA [DAY 1]*



			
				Silvershard said:
			
		

> ultra,
> 
> this is my first game.


oh! well, okay then. please call me uv. c:


----------



## Superbird (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: BROTASTIC MAFIA [DAY 1]*

@Jack:

The thing is, we pretty much know that this game has a vigilante of some sort. Now, is it a vig that can kill freely, or who kills him/her/itself when he/she/it kills an innocent?

Also that only works if Tailsy decides to randomize the actions instead of pretend they didn't happen...Tailsy?...or was that in the sign-up thread?


----------



## Tailsy (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: BROTASTIC MAFIA [DAY 1]*

In the event that a required night action is not sent in within 48 hours, I will randomise it.


----------



## Seritinajii (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: BROTASTIC MAFIA [DAY 1]*

Just to say I'm here. What else is there to say?


----------



## Butterfree (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: BROTASTIC MAFIA [DAY 1]*

There is no need to have a great big discussion about me being alive. Well-known players are likely to get healed/guarded/etc.; therefore the mafia might decide it's pointless to attack them and go for somebody at least slightly less known. It's pretty basic.


----------



## Minnow (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: BROTASTIC MAFIA [DAY 1]*

Butterfree's right, I think. There's no real reason for us to make a big deal out of it.

I also think we should just wait a bit to see what happens. Surely not everyone's been here yet, so maybe something interesting will crop up. Let's just see how it goes.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: BROTASTIC MAFIA [DAY 1]*

I always hate the first day... no leads.

I think we should at least wait. Just wait and see what the others say.


----------



## Clover (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: BROTASTIC MAFIA [DAY 1]*



Superbird said:


> The thing is, we pretty much know that this game has a vigilante of some sort. Now, is it a vig that can kill freely, or who kills him/her/itself when he/she/it kills an innocent?


Wait, whuh-huh? How on earth do we know that? This is secret roles. o.o

Also this seems like a straightforward mafia kill to me. Walker's been in plenty of games, but he's not as well-known as Butterfree, so he'd be a good choice for intelligent mafia to choose. Couldn't say why Butterchurro (how do you feel about these nicknames, butterfree? :B I know you frowned on 'Frootloops' or something...) didn't get dockilled, but it's cool that she didn't, right?!

Also hell yeah clownfish. I call adopting them! They'll need someone to look after them now that their owner has been decapitated~~ (If I die, I bequeath them to Butterfroots. :3)


----------



## Superbird (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: BROTASTIC MAFIA [DAY 1]*

I was just assuming that we have at least one. Sorry...


----------



## Butterfree (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: BROTASTIC MAFIA [DAY 1]*



Midnight said:


> Wait, whuh-huh? How on earth do we know that? This is secret roles. o.o
> 
> Also this seems like a straightforward mafia kill to me. Walker's been in plenty of games, but he's not as well-known as Butterfree, so he'd be a good choice for intelligent mafia to choose. Couldn't say why Butterchurro (how do you feel about these nicknames, butterfree? :B I know you frowned on 'Frootloops' or something...) didn't get dockilled, but it's cool that she didn't, right?!
> 
> Also hell yeah clownfish. I call adopting them! They'll need someone to look after them now that their owner has been decapitated~~ (If I die, I bequeath them to Butterfroots. :3)


I don't mind nicknames that don't include references to fruit just to annoy me!


----------



## .... (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: BROTASTIC MAFIA [DAY 1]*

Well, that leaves us with -1 innocent...

Let's see if something interesting pops up before we randlynch.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: BROTASTIC MAFIA [DAY 1]*

I wouldn't be so quick to dismiss Butterfree being alive. Maybe I'm just  thinking this because there were quite a few posts just about her being  alive as a surprise. What if Butterfree is mafia, therefore didn't die  the first night?

Stupid idea and I'm not going to act on it. Just a little rambling.

So what are we going to do? Refrain from lynching today or lynch someone who hasn't posted?


----------



## Clover (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: BROTASTIC MAFIA [DAY 1]*



Blaziking the Adept said:


> I wouldn't be so quick to dismiss Butterfree being alive. Maybe I'm just thinking this because there were quite a few posts just about her being alive as a surprise. What if Butterfree is mafia, therefore didn't die the first night?
> 
> Stupid idea and I'm not going to act on it. Just a little rambling.
> 
> So what are we going to do? Refrain from lynching today or lynch someone who hasn't posted?


Hmm, and why /were/ there so many posts that were surprised Butterfree was alive? Could it be that whoever brought it up attempted to kill her...? Just a little rambling of my own, but I was able to deduce the plot to opal's mysterious game of mafia by everyone bringing up aliens.

I'm for lynching, I suppose... A shame, that 'who has viewed' tidbit would be helpful in cases like these.


----------



## Wargle (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: BROTASTIC MAFIA [DAY 1]*

PERSIAN RUG IS MINE!!!!

ALONG WITH HIS TV.

So we wonder why Buttered-Fruitloop lives.

Maybe Midnight has a point. It seems like a good idea. Lets see who brought it up...

Superbird. Great, lets hope he won't be as cryptic as he is/was in TV Tropes...


----------



## Clover (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: BROTASTIC MAFIA [DAY 1]*

<Walker> also keep wargle's dirty mitts off my fuckin' rug
<Walker> paid a fuckload for that


----------



## Tailsy (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: BROTASTIC MAFIA [DAY 1]*

The Gamemaster has taken possession of Walker's inheritance until further notice.


----------



## Green (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: BROTASTIC MAFIA [DAY 1]*

Something says Midnight or Wargle is mafia, seeing as they could have killed Walker merely to obtain his interesting things.


----------



## Clover (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: BROTASTIC MAFIA [DAY 1]*

Hey, I didn't want the fish. I am a KIND SOUL taking care of his fish after he has so very sadly passed away.

What is Brock going to do with a blood-stained rug? ... Besides /destroy evidence/! GET HIM

no actually I'm leaning most towards Superbird but not going to do anything concrete yet.


----------



## Superbird (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: BROTASTIC MAFIA [DAY 1]*

I won't be AS cryptic. At least this time I have a role that doesn't prevent me from roleclaiming. 

Yeah, I'm innocent. And the thought of Butterfree being mafia did cross my mind, but I don't think it'd be that obvious. The mafia probably just want us to think that. 

I have no suspicions at the moment. And I suck at mafia.


----------



## hyphen (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: BROTASTIC MAFIA [DAY 1]*

So, who do you think is suspisous?


----------



## Wargle (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: BROTASTIC MAFIA [DAY 1]*



St. Christopher said:


> Something says Midnight or Wargle is mafia, seeing as they could have killed Walker merely to obtain his interesting things.





Midnight said:


> Hey, I didn't want the fish. I am a KIND SOUL taking care of his fish after he has so very sadly passed away.
> 
> What is Brock going to do with a blood-stained rug? ... Besides /destroy evidence/! GET HIM
> 
> no actually I'm leaning most towards Superbird but not going to do anything concrete yet.


Ok you got me, I'm a vig and killed him for his rug![/sarcasm]

ALSO MIDNIGHT:
Tell Walker(since you apparently channel him) he's dead and can't control who gets what and if he truly cares about it, he would have died _away_ from the rug.
AND THEY'RE TALONS, NOT MITTS!!!


----------



## ultraviolet (Dec 24, 2010)

*Re: BROTASTIC MAFIA [DAY 1]*

Well, I'm pretty sure Flower Doll, Mai and Dave Strider haven't posted; would this be a good place to start? The problem is that it's nearly christmas and a lot of people are going to be busy. I guess lynching someone who isn't going to post anyway isn't exactly a huge loss unless they've got a useful role. :|


----------



## Dave Strider (Dec 24, 2010)

*Re: BROTASTIC MAFIA [DAY 1]*

Just a post so I won't get lynched. I don't really have a anything else to say.


----------



## Wargle (Dec 24, 2010)

*Re: BROTASTIC MAFIA [DAY 1]*



ultraviolet said:


> Well, I'm pretty sure Flower Doll, Mai and Dave Strider haven't posted; would this be a good place to start? The problem is that it's nearly christmas and a lot of people are going to be busy. I guess lynching someone who isn't going to post anyway isn't exactly a huge loss unless they've got a useful role. :|





Dave Strider said:


> Just a post so I won't get lynched. I don't really have a anything else to say.


Standard suspicion of inactive-lynch then someone on that list coming in saying 'hey I'm here don't kill me. I don't know anything!'

While it _is_ Day one and with the Holidays going on and family and stuff I suppose you could be telling the truth.


----------



## Clover (Dec 24, 2010)

*Re: BROTASTIC MAFIA [DAY 1]*

Well, I'm leaving in like an hour and won't be back to the computer until at least Sunday, so. I guess *Flora*, sure.


----------



## Mai (Dec 24, 2010)

*Re: BROTASTIC MAFIA [DAY 1]*

Well, hi guys. Here now.

I guess *Flower Doll* is a fine target, for the few games I've seen her in she's been inactive.


----------



## Tailsy (Dec 25, 2010)

*Re: BROTASTIC MAFIA [DAY 1]*

Extending the day phase for *24 hours*. I know that's not likely to get much done, but WHATEVER.


----------



## Butterfree (Dec 25, 2010)

*Re: BROTASTIC MAFIA [DAY 1]*

Um, sure, *Flower Doll*.


----------



## hyphen (Dec 25, 2010)

*Re: BROTASTIC MAFIA [DAY 1]*

Bandwagoning.

*Flower Doll*


----------



## Superbird (Dec 25, 2010)

*Re: BROTASTIC MAFIA [DAY 1]*

*Flower Doll*


----------



## nyuu (Dec 25, 2010)

*Re: BROTASTIC MAFIA [DAY 1]*

what, really? *flower doll* yo


----------



## Green (Dec 25, 2010)

*Re: BROTASTIC MAFIA [DAY 1]*

*Wargle*.


----------



## nyuu (Dec 25, 2010)

*Re: BROTASTIC MAFIA [DAY 1]*

are you just being a special snowflake again or do you have a reason


----------



## Green (Dec 25, 2010)

*Re: BROTASTIC MAFIA [DAY 1]*



St. Christopher said:


> Something says Midnight or Wargle is mafia, seeing as they could have killed Walker merely to obtain his interesting things.


----------



## Tailsy (Dec 25, 2010)

*Re: BROTASTIC MAFIA [DAY 1]*

oh for

Extending for another *12 hours* in case anyone wants to have a discussion about this because I'm too tired to write a proper lynch post anyway 8(


----------



## .... (Dec 25, 2010)

*Re: BROTASTIC MAFIA [DAY 1]*

*Flower Doll.*


----------



## Minnow (Dec 25, 2010)

*Re: BROTASTIC MAFIA [DAY 1]*

I don't like bandwagoning, but we have to get something done.

*Flower Doll.*


----------



## ultraviolet (Dec 26, 2010)

*Re: BROTASTIC MAFIA [DAY 1]*

*Flower Doll*


----------



## Wargle (Dec 26, 2010)

*Re: BROTASTIC MAFIA [DAY 1]*

*Wargle* lol no.

*Flower Doll* because I can't do anything about it.


----------



## JackPK (Dec 26, 2010)

*Re: BROTASTIC MAFIA [DAY 1]*



Wargle said:


> *Wargle* lol no.
> 
> *Flower Doll* because I can't do anything about it.


Erm, that sounded suspicious. "Because you can't do anything about it"? Are you implying you and she are in league (i.e. Mafia, Lovers, Fishing Bros., etc)?

I'll bandwagon *Flower Doll*, but I think we should go for Wargle next time, especially if Flower Doll happens to flip Mafia.


----------



## Minnow (Dec 26, 2010)

*Re: BROTASTIC MAFIA [DAY 1]*

Oh, come on, really? Wargle meant that no matter what she does Flower Doll's still getting lynched, so he might as well vote for them.


----------



## Tailsy (Dec 26, 2010)

*Re: BROTASTIC MAFIA [DAY 1]*

Votes: 10 Flower Doll, 1 Wargle

Flower Doll, who seemed awfully reluctant to participate in the discussion at all, sighs heavily and steps up onto the stage. The little executioner smiles and claps her hands together cheerfully before slipping the noose around Flower Doll's neck and moving to curve her fingers over the lever. 

"Anything you'd like to say?" she asks, drumming her fingers and shifting on her feet. Flower Doll shakes her head; after all, they're going to find it out anyway, aren't they?

The lever is pulled, and Flower Doll drops.

Afterwards, the village goes to pillage Fruity Walkerloop's house (although they leave the rug; he's already stained the damn thing, and the warranty must be void) and then to Flower Doll's, wherein they discover that several awfully incriminating documents happen to be in her office desk drawers. Oh, and there's a suspicious level of fedoras in her wardrobe, which really just seals the deal.

_Flower Doll is dead. She was mafia._

You have *48 hours* to submit your night actions.


----------



## Tailsy (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: BROTASTIC MAFIA [NIGHT 1]*

There is a storm of discontent looming over the town as the sky begins to lighten for morning. It is cold, a layer of fog seeping through every house and making everyone's mood darken as they all gather in the town square for the noon brollcall. It seems to have been a rather poor night for everyone; nobody has anything interesting to discuss this morning, and brollcall is rolled through without a hitch.

Except today, *Wargle* is conspicuously absent. The townspeople are surprised; wasn't it him they were becoming suspicious of yesterday? Everyone remembers, and they all break down his front door in a hurry to see if they made it in time.

They haven't. Glassy-eyed and staring is the body of *Wargle*, a knife buried deep in his chest and throat messily slit all over his bedsheets. Almost excited, everyone ransacks his house for any evidence of his being Mafia, but it seems that their initial suspicions were off the mark.

_Wargle is dead. He was not mafia._

You have *48 hours* for day discussion.


----------



## Superbird (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: BROTASTIC MAFIA [DAY 2]*

lol. So did the Mafia do this on purpose, or what?


----------



## Butterfree (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: BROTASTIC MAFIA [DAY 2]*

Hm. Is the flavor text meaningful in this game?


----------



## Tailsy (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: BROTASTIC MAFIA [DAY 2]*

Not especially. The kind of death will vary, but it's not relevant to how the person actually died.


----------



## Seritinajii (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: BROTASTIC MAFIA [DAY 2]*

Uh-oh, another dead innocent. So I guess the flavor text doesn't mean much.

Any reliable inspectors willing to give evidence?


----------



## hyphen (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: BROTASTIC MAFIA [DAY 2]*

Seritinajii, I think that's a no.


----------



## JackPK (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: BROTASTIC MAFIA [DAY 2]*

Well, we're already past the deadline so the Night could fall anytime now. Do we want to lynch? Personally I'd prefer that over abstaining, but we don't really have any hunches so we'd have to randylynch.


----------



## hyphen (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: BROTASTIC MAFIA [DAY 2]*

*St. Christopher*

Meh.


----------



## Tailsy (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: BROTASTIC MAFIA [DAY 2]*

Well, nobody's voted a majority on anything, so I'm waiting for that.


----------



## Superbird (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: BROTASTIC MAFIA [DAY 2]*

Why St. Christopher?


----------



## hyphen (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: BROTASTIC MAFIA [DAY 2]*



Superbird said:


> Why St. Christopher?


I'm not sure if he posted here, and nothing to do, so
that's why.


----------



## Clover (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: BROTASTIC MAFIA [DAY 2]*

I think he has, but. I don't care for him either. and. yeah. *Green.*


----------



## nyuu (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: BROTASTIC MAFIA [DAY 2]*

we march on his brorracks. make him drink bromide (or maybe bropane). tell the brolice that this bromicide of this particular bromosapien was cause we saw a bro-nze mafia tag all up in his brocean

*Green* fo sho


(brotown is bro-choice, unless you chose to be brofia (it is a choice)


----------



## Superbird (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: BROTASTIC MAFIA [DAY 2]*

*Green/St. Christopher* then.


----------



## Dave Strider (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: BROTASTIC MAFIA [DAY 2]*

Bandwagon time I guess. *Green*


----------



## Butterfree (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: BROTASTIC MAFIA [DAY 2]*

Sure. *St. Christopher*.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: BROTASTIC MAFIA [DAY 2]*

meh, *St. Christopher*.


----------



## Mai (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: BROTASTIC MAFIA [DAY 2]*

That sounds good. *St. Christopher.*


----------



## nyuu (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: BROTASTIC MAFIA [DAY 2]*

AND SO BROTOCOL WAS FOLLOWED tailsy when does the phase move on anyway.


----------



## Tailsy (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: BROTASTIC MAFIA [DAY 2]*

*St. Christopher* gets nutted by the executioner.

_St. Christopher is dead. He was Mafia._

*48 hours* for night actions.


----------



## Tailsy (Jan 13, 2011)

*Re: BROTASTIC MAFIA [DAY 2]*

The villagers all rise sluggishly from a deep sleep, wondering just how long has gone by since they closed their eyes last? Almost like forever, they think, staring thoughtfully into their Cheerios and wondering why there aren't any alphabet-based cereals so they could spell something other than 'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOO'. Maybe insane Spelling Bee champions have created some, but they're the only ones allowed to have it. Nerds.

Everyone trudges towards the village square, the grey sky hanging gloomily over them and casting a certain sense of foreboding over the populace. Who has died today? Will it have been peaceful or blood-splattering that leaves their belongings unsellable on eBay? 

The executioner waves cheerfully as the rest of the villagers arrive for brollcall. She goes through the list seemingly without a hitch; frowning, she doubles back and reads the names again, all met with a nervous 'here!'.

It seems that the murders have stopped for today. How... odd. Perhaps we should kill someone anyway, since there are clearly still Mafia lurking about.

_Nobody has died._

*48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Seritinajii (Jan 13, 2011)

*Re: BROTASTIC MAFIA [DAY 3]*

Hooray for no deaths and random lynch working out as mafia! And there are alphabet cereals, or at least one, because there's Alpha-Bits out there.

Maybe an experienced player was targetted but was healed. Who knows?

...and now what?

Edit: And where are all the players?!


----------



## hyphen (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: BROTASTIC MAFIA [DAY 3]*

Paranoid of aliens. 

I'm going to wait and see what happens. -.-


----------



## JackPK (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: BROTASTIC MAFIA [DAY 3]*

Does anybody have anything to say? So far we seem to have been somewhat reluctant to lynch until we get a time extension. Does anybody have any info (either from their role or just from logical observant deduction) that could point us somewhere, or shall we randylynch?


----------



## ultraviolet (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: BROTASTIC MAFIA [DAY 3]*

Well I think either what happened is that an alien got activated, or someone's been healed. I say we randylynch unless someone has some information they'd like to bring up. We have nothing else to go on. :I


----------



## Seritinajii (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: BROTASTIC MAFIA [DAY 3]*

Nothing to say here now... sighhh...

Nobody has been acting suspiciously if I remember correctly, so there's not much to suspect. Random lynch sounds good. We were really lucky yesterday, though.


----------



## JackPK (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: BROTASTIC MAFIA [DAY 3]*

Everyone's posted at least once so we can't really do a randy-inactive lynch. RNG out of everybody says *Mawile*, who has only posted twice, both the first day, and one of those was a bandwagon. I'd say that makes her (him?) not a very likely target for the Mafia and therefore probably not an activated alien.

If there is an activated alien, then Mafia, please take care of that. It's just as bad for you as us if it wins.


----------



## .... (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: BROTASTIC MAFIA [DAY 3]*

Crap. Forgot about this game.

ANYWAY: I'm the vig; I killed Wargle n2 and... that's it.


----------



## hyphen (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: BROTASTIC MAFIA [DAY 3]*

Should I role claim right now? -.-

I don't think Mai has posted.


----------



## JackPK (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: BROTASTIC MAFIA [DAY 3]*

Okay then, *retracting my vote*.

Mai's posted twice, but again, both of those were bandwagoning. Also not a likely Mafia target and therefore not a likely activated alien.


----------



## Mai (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: BROTASTIC MAFIA [DAY 3]*

Yes, I posted. And so I will post again, I guess. I could roleclaim if you wish; it doesn't really bother me, nor does it put me at risk.

Isn't it a little bit early though, Mawile? A little suspicious because of that, but you were on the chopping block and all.


----------



## Seritinajii (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: BROTASTIC MAFIA [DAY 3]*

Wait, Jack (mind if I call you that?), what role are you anyway?

I'm the detective, but I don't know what role anyone is. At first I misread my role description and I thought it meant I didn't know if they were innocent or mafia despite my "results"... but it only means I don't know the exact role.

Superbird, Wargle, and MysticMoon are innocent. Unfortunately, Wargle got killed by Mawile...


----------



## Butterfree (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: BROTASTIC MAFIA [DAY 3]*

In theory, if we're worried about aliens, we could always abstain and see if the mafia offs the alien tonight.


----------



## JackPK (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: BROTASTIC MAFIA [DAY 3]*



Seritinajii said:


> Wait, Jack (mind if I call you that?), what role are you anyway?


I am, unfortunately, a Miller; I have no special powers except appearing as Mafia under inspection, despite actually being Innocent-aligned.



			
				Bachuru said:
			
		

> In theory, if we're worried about aliens, we could always abstain and see if the mafia offs the alien tonight.


This sounds good too. On second thought, we've already killed what, like 2 Mafia already? Assuming that in an eighteen-person game the Mafia number is, as usual, approximately 1/4 to 1/5 of the townies, that gives us about two Mafia left, so the odds of getting one by randylynch are not much higher than hitting the alien (if, as we presume, it's activated). I'm still leery about not lynching at all (as I usually am), but you're right, the possibility of an alien means abstaining is probably best.


----------



## nyuu (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: BROTASTIC MAFIA [DAY 3]*

Brollocks. Why would you reveal a role like that? I find your claim suspicious >8|


----------



## JackPK (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: BROTASTIC MAFIA [DAY 3]*

What, am I supposed to lie? If I were to say I'd flip innocent and then somebody inspects me and gets Mafia (as they will), that'd put me in an even deeper hole. (And if I were just to ignore the request to roleclaim that would look suspicious too.) Better to get it out in the open now.


----------



## Butterfree (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: BROTASTIC MAFIA [DAY 3]*

Well, it's a bit of a lose-lose situation. Because it's an unfalsifiable roleclaim for a mafia, the only way to make sure you aren't mafia is to kill you. :/ I guess in theory you could be an activated alien trying to get lynched, but we can confirm that if the mafia don't kill you tonight (nobody heal him!).


----------



## nyuu (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: BROTASTIC MAFIA [DAY 3]*

He could just be a bad townie. Mafia might ignore him, resulting in us hitting him the next day, and then BLAMO notmafia

many things are possible!


----------



## hyphen (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: BROTASTIC MAFIA [DAY 3]*

So, do we wait, abstain or randylynch?


----------



## Tailsy (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: BROTASTIC MAFIA [DAY 3]*

Please try to come to a decision at some point!


----------



## Seritinajii (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: BROTASTIC MAFIA [DAY 3]*

Let's *abstain* for now, because I think that there's not much to do.


----------



## Clover (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: BROTASTIC MAFIA [DAY 3]*

oh my god a mafia I haven't died in yet!

and yet all I have to say is *abstain* :(


----------



## hyphen (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: BROTASTIC MAFIA [DAY 3]*

Meh.*Abstain.*


----------



## ultraviolet (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: BROTASTIC MAFIA [DAY 3]*

*Abstain*, I suppose.


----------



## Butterfree (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: BROTASTIC MAFIA [DAY 3]*

*Abstain*.


----------



## JackPK (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: BROTASTIC MAFIA [DAY 3]*

Okay, *abstain*.


----------



## Dave Strider (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: BROTASTIC MAFIA [DAY 3]*

*Abstain*


----------



## nyuu (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: BROTASTIC MAFIA [DAY 3]*

*abstain*


----------



## Tailsy (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: BROTASTIC MAFIA [DAY 3]*

That'll do.

The villagers decide that no lynch is best lynch, and they all plod off home to heat up tins of Alphabetti Spaghetti.

You have *48 hours* for night actions.


----------



## Tailsy (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: BROTASTIC MAFIA [NIGHT 2]*

The villagers all rise, somehow innately aware that something is horribly wrong. Perhaps the air is tainted today; that cold scent of copper hangs stagnant, and nobody can enjoy their cheese toasties this morning. Well, perhaps _some_ can appreciate the finer points of blood-scented air.

Gathering in the town square, everyone is immediately subject to the horrible realisation that *Midnight* and *Bachuru* are absent. The executioner shrugs, twirling a pen between her fingers. "Perhaps you should go and look for them?"

Perhaps, indeed. The remaining villagers rush to Midnight's house first, smashing down the door with the axe conveniently placed outside - Midnight's genius self-preservation skills were truly underrated - but of course, they are far too late now. Blood soaks black into the carpet, having dribbled out from a neat bullet hole straight through Midnight's brain.

*Midnight is dead. She was not mafia.*

Beside her, a stricken look on her cold face, is the body of Bachuru, clothes seeped with scarlet. It's only logical, seeing as she seems to have torn her intestines out with a butter knife. Nasty way to go.

*Bachuru is dead. She was not mafia.*

*48 hours* for discussion.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jan 28, 2011)

So. Sounds like a lover death.

...I don't really have any idea to who the mafia could be. Any suggestions?


----------



## Superbird (Jan 28, 2011)

...Yeah, lovers. I was starting to think whore, but then I saw the suicide part.


----------



## Seritinajii (Jan 28, 2011)

This is baaad. Usually by now someone comes in with a huge breakthrough.

I'd rather not abstain today, so let's go with *Blaziking* for inactivity, since he only posted once on day one.


----------



## JackPK (Jan 28, 2011)

Hmm. Does sound like a Lovers death.

Sure, I'll back you up on *Blaziking* for now, but later today when I have more time I'd like to actually go through and make a summary of the game a la what we did in TV Tropes Mafia and Johto Pokemafia, since I, for one, have been getting into too many Mafia games lately to remember the minute details of any of them. (And if someone hasn't posted at all, this'll also help me/us notice that.)


----------



## hyphen (Jan 28, 2011)

I SMELL LOVERS

Meh. *Blaziking* for now. -_-


----------



## JackPK (Jan 28, 2011)

LIVING PLAYERS
newt
Mawile - claims vigilante
Blaziking the Adept
Mai
*MysticMoon
Jack_the_PumpkinKing - claims miller
Minnow
ultraviolet
*Superbird
Worst Username Ever
Dave Strider
Seritinajii - claims inspector

(*Asterisked players are confirmed innocents according to Seritinajii.)

DEAD PLAYERS
The Brainwasher {Walker} - innocent, n0
Flower Doll - mafia, d1
*Wargle - innocent, n1
Escavalier - mafia, d2
Midnight - innocent, n3 (lovers?)
Bachuru - innocent, n3 (lovers?)

DAY ONE
* *Walker*/The Brainwasher is found dead, flips *innocent*
* Lots of discussion over why Bachuru was still alive
* Superbird implies knowledge that the game has a vigilante, Midnight calls him out, Superbird responds that he was just speculating
* Superbird softclaims innocence
* ultraviolet suggests an inactive!lynch, Dave Strider immediately posts a contentless don't-kill-me-i'm-active post, Wargle calls him out
* Midnight starts a bandwagon on Flower Doll for inactiveness
* Wargle expresses apparent discomfort with bandwagoning on Flower Doll (votes for her "because I can't do anything about it")
* *People who voted for Flower Doll*: Midnight, Mai, Bachuru, MysticMoon, Superbird, newt, Mawile, Minnow, ultraviolet, Wargle, Jack_the_PumpkinKing (11)
* *People who voted for Wargle*: Escavalier (1)
* *People who didn't vote*: Flower Doll, Blaziking, Worst Username Ever, Dave Strider, Seritinajii (5)
* *Flower Doll* is executed, flips *Mafia*

DAY TWO
* *Wargle* is found dead, flips *innocent*
* Not really any activity; thread is dead for a couple days
* MysticMoon starts a bandwagon on St. Christopher/Escavalier for inactiveness (even though it is pointed out that he had posted)
* St. Christopher does nothing to fight the bandwagon
* *People who voted for St. Christopher*: MysticMoon, Midnight, newt, Superbird, Dave Strider, Bachuru, Worst Username Ever, Mai (8)
* *People who didn't vote*: Mawile, Minnow, ultraviolet, Jack_the_PumpkinKing, Blaziking, Seritinajii, Escavalier (7)
* *St. Christopher/Escavalier* is executed, flips *Mafia*

DAY THREE
* no kill
* Thread goes dead for a few days (again)
* Jack_the_PumpkinKing (me) suggests randylynching Mawile
* Mawile claims vigilante, and that he killed Wargle n1
* Seritinajii claims inspector (results: Superbird, Wargle, MysticMoon innocent)
* I claim miller, newt calls me out, I point out that it'd look suspicious if I lie about it or ignore the people calling for roleclaims, Bachuru agrees that it's a lose-lose situation
* Seritinajii starts an abstainment bandwagon
* *People who voted to abstain*: Seritinajii, Midnight, MysticMoon, ultraviolet, Bachuru, Jack_the_PumpkinKing, Dave Strider, newt (8)
* *People who didn't vote*: Superbird, Worst Username Ever, Mai, Mawile, Minnow, Blaziking (6)

DAY FOUR
* *Midnight* and *Bachuru* are found dead, both *innocent*
* We pretty much agree they were lovers
* Seritinajii starts an inactivity!bandwagon on Blaziking

---

So, uh... yeah. That only took me like half an hour.

Seri, who did you inspect last night? I'm presuming it turned out innocent, since you didn't mention it yet?

The only thing that bugs me a little about this game is that Seri claimed inspector and Mawile claimed vig - both very dangerous roles to the Mafia - but they're both still alive. But, on the other hand, Bachuru and Midnight are both well-known around here for being good at Mafia, so maybe they decided to target the best players before the dangerous roles?


----------



## Seritinajii (Jan 28, 2011)

I actually forgot to send in a night action last "game night". Ehehehehe...


----------

